# Off grid homestead living in Oregon



## Knix47 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey everybody, I've read some great stuff on here. I'm very new to this and just trying to start from square one and find a piece of land. The biggest problem I'm running into is finding land with a running stream or river and with the right kind of forest. 

So, do you suggest a certain website other than Zillow or something like that or to ask local real estate agents?


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

Finding the kind of land you say you want in the West coast states is going to be very difficult. Once found there will be so many restrictions on what you can do that you will likely not achieve your goals. That is unless you are really wealthy and can pay to overcome difficulties. Running water such as streams and rivers are highly regulated out West. Forests also have restrictions. 

Before you buy any property make sure you know what the rules and regulations on what you can do are known. Do not think you can fight the various Planning commissions, health and building departments and win. 

I know this is not answering your question about where to look in Oregon. I would suggest looking in the Alaska or Montana areas.


----------



## sockeye7 (Jan 26, 2016)

Knix, try the Cascades of WA. Far lower property tax than Oregon, and more family forest programs.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree with MattB4. There is so much government interference in OR. You really need to make sure you know what you are allowed to do on the property.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

You'll probably be fine in Oregon. Idaho is great for off grid living too.i lived off grid there for many years..still have our place there.
Here is a great resource: http://www.city-data.com/forum/oregon/

This is a cool place http://www.wideopencountry.com/7-places-u-s-can-live-sustainably-off-grid/
The owner of Backwoods Home magazine is an off grid Oregon homesteader. Might be some good info there.


----------



## Nysia (May 2, 2016)

You might want to consider a property where you can put a well in. That's what we did. We plan to have a well and septic, and then put in solar.


----------

